# Gas ETF



## 50invester (Feb 10, 2010)

I own now and have in the past, some Claymore GAS etf. I was reading some comments on various fourms and found this one...

"the structure of this investment means it will eventually go to zero"

Would anyone like to comment or explain. Also, another .....

"This ETF will do well when futures prices are lower than present because you are buying low and selling higher. When they go into contango, you are buying high and selling low."

"Contango" .... sounds like a latin dance.


----------

